# Excessive sweating



## Bearsy (Sep 26, 2010)

How can I deal with it? 
I like to go out and do stuff, but when I do I get absolutely soaked and it's disgusting. Often I sweat just sitting at my computer and I don't know how to stop it. Antiperspirant doesn't really work, because it comes from all over my body, not just underarms.
I'm a very affectionate person(especially when I'm intoxicated) and I like to hug my friends, but I'm always either hesitant to or just very apologetic when I do cause I know how gross it is to get soaked by someone else's sweat.


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 26, 2010)

I wish I had something specific to say but I don't know of anything. What I would suggest is checking in with a doctor (endocrinologist if possible) to see if there's an hormonal imbalance making your sweat glands overcompensate. I'd also try cutting out caffeine if you drink a lot because that can increase body temp and is not a good idea to have, anyway, when you're overheated. (It acts as a diuretic, too, which means while you're sweating to death you're also losing fluids having to pee more often)

Hope someone has a better suggestion for you than this. *hugs*


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

Like Dmitra's already suggested you could go to your doctor, as excessive sweating is actually treatable!

My sister had the same problem and went to the doctor about it. I can't recall if he perscribed her a drug or a cream, or what it may have been called, but I do know it solved the excessiveness of it for her. Afterall, sweating isn't necessarily weight related - I know SSBBWs who don't sweat (or subsequently chaff) at all, while a lot of regular chubby girls I know do.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

i sweat alot too,more then normal.it dosen't really start until i start doing something physical.


----------



## HereticFA (Jan 12, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> How can I deal with it?
> I like to go out and do stuff, but when I do I get absolutely soaked and it's disgusting. Often I sweat just sitting at my computer and I don't know how to stop it. Antiperspirant doesn't really work, because it comes from all over my body, not just underarms.
> I'm a very affectionate person(especially when I'm intoxicated) and I like to hug my friends, but I'm always either hesitant to or just very apologetic when I do cause I know how gross it is to get soaked by someone else's sweat.



Pay attention to what you've eaten in the last few hours. If it's is composed significantly of fiberless carbohydrates (or just lots of carbs), that can cause extreme sweating in a hypoglycemia-like reaction even if you're only sitting. It may also indicate elevated triglycerides. Due to the possibility of elevated triglycerides, you should see your doctor as that will probably require medication to treat. Otherwise you can get diabetes like damage to your microvascular system.

HTH


----------



## imfree (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm not really sure, but it seems like I sweated a whole lot more back when I was retaining CO2, had low O2 sats, and was on oxygen. Have your oxygen saturation checked next time you're at the doctor, just to be safe.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 19, 2011)

Wanted to revive this thread since it didn't conjur many solutions last time.

I know Spring and Summer are a while off yet, but I was hoping someone who hadn't seen this thread before has a solution to sweating that doesn't involve visiting a doctor? Sometimes big people just sweat because we get overheated. I have a big problem when I wear sleeveless tops - I think mainly anywhere skin touches skin, really.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Short of losing weight and seeing if that does anything for me, I just can't bear the thought of another sweaty summer...


----------



## imfree (Jan 19, 2011)

imfree said:


> I'm not really sure, but it seems like I sweated a whole lot more back when I was retaining CO2, had low O2 sats, and was on oxygen. Have your oxygen saturation checked next time you're at the doctor, just to be safe.



If a person has need to know or monitor oxygen saturation, a fingertip pulse/ox monitor can be ordered through amazon.com and one I ordered several months ago was less than USD 30, delivered.:happy:


----------



## tony07 (Mar 24, 2011)

Treatment options for excessive sweating are plentiful. Many people do choose an over-the-counter antiperspirant or commercial deodorant to help curtail the effects. Hypnosis, psychotherapy, and alternative treatments such as meditation are also other approaches in overcoming excessive sweating. Instead of taking drugs or proceeding with botox injections, an antiperspirant roll-on can offer a better solution.

Regular application of an effective and strong solution, such as Maxim(R), can help reduce the symptoms and effects of excessive sweating, and over time, the body may even adapt. For those who have odor problems, it's important to cleanse and wash all areas at least twice per day to remove bacteria and yeast deposits. Combined with antibacterial creams, this can be a very effective strategy. Controlling underarm sweat by regularly shaving underarm hair is another way to limit the problem.


----------



## Filly (Mar 24, 2011)

excessive sweating is certainly a very uncomfortable problem!

I know that there is a condition which can manifest with excessive sweating of the hands and feet which can be treated via mild hydroelectric currents, however I get the impression your sweating is more generalized in nature.

I wish I knew the answer!! Obviously, if you are a large person you are more likely to sweat more as we have more surface area and our bodies can overheat. Also, I'm pretty sure high blood-pressure can cause overheating and by extension excessive sweating. 

I know I get hot really easily, and I sometimes feel like I sweat more than others - particularly on my head!! As for body perspiration, applying talcum powder or corn starch can help A LOT. So after applying your deodorant, put some talc powder under your arms or wherever you feel you sweat more and that should help things.


----------



## Filly (Mar 24, 2011)

Just realised there is a thread on body powders here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83272


----------

